# γκουγκλιές = Google hits



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

*γκουγκλιά* (η) {γκουγκλιάς, γκουγκλιές, σπάν. γκουγκλιών} εύρημα στο Γκουγκλ. Συνήθως στον πληθ. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. Από το όνομα της εταιρείας Gooogle και το παραγωγικό τέρμα –_ιά_, όπως _ζαριά, λαδιά, αναποδιά_. Ο όρος μαρτυρείται από το 2005.]



ΣΗΜ: Οι γκουγκλιές είναι ο αριθμός ιστοσελίδων που περιέχουν λέξη ή λέξεις ή φράσεις ίδιες ή παρεμφερείς με τη λέξη ή λέξεις ή φράσεις που έχει ζητήσει ένας χρήστης, σύμφωνα με τη μηχανή αναζήτησης της εταιρείας Google. Τα ευρήματα της μηχανής αναζήτησης της Google είναι κατά κανόνα
*πλασματικά*
στην αρχική αναφορά (την πρώτη σελίδα αποτελεσμάτων της αναζήτησης) και ενίοτε απέχουν από την πραγματικότητα όσο η Κοζάνη από τη Λωζάννη ή και το φεγγάρι. Η ανακρίβεια μπορεί να οφείλεται στον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό του Google (συγγνώμη για τη διατύπωση, αλλά δεν έχω ασφαλή επιστημονική εξήγηση) σε συνδυασμό με τη χαλαρή διατύπωση του ερωτήματος από τον χρήστη. Αν μια φράση δεν είναι μέσα σε εισαγωγικά γραφομηχανής (" ") ή οι λέξεις δεν συνοδεύονται από +, η μηχανή αναζήτησης αναζητάει τις λέξεις σκόρπιες μέσα στα κείμενα και μπορεί να συμπεριλάβει λέξεις άλλου κλιτικού τύπου ή και με διαφορετική ορθογραφία. Επομένως, όπως φαίνεται και από τον τίτλο του νήματος
Γκουγκλιές, όπως ζαβολιές
, ο όρος
_γκουγκλιές_
πρέπει να θεωρείται πάντα ότι αναφέρεται σε
*πλασματικά ευρήματα*
που μπορούν να χρησιμεύσουν μόνο σε συγκρίσεις, ενώ θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται διατυπώσεις του είδους
*γνήσιες γκουγκλιές*
ή
*γνήσια ευρήματα*
για να είναι βέβαιο ότι έχουμε, τουλάχιστον κατά ικανοποιητική προσέγγιση, μια εικόνα του πραγματικού αριθμού των ιστοσελίδων που φιλοξενούν αυτό που αναζητούμε κατά τη στιγμή της αναζήτησης.
.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Το σημείο + δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια. Μόνο τα απλά εισαγωγικά " " περιορίζουν τα ευρήματα σε μία λέξη ή μία φράση, π.χ.
"θέλω" (ΟΧΙ θέλεις κ.λπ.)
"το θέλω" (συγκεκριμένη φράση)
""το" θέλω" Πρόσθετα εισαγωγικά αν το προηγούμενο επιστρέφει ευρήματα όπως "τα θέλει"


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 23, 2011)

Και γκουγκλευρήματα ίσως; ;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Να μην ξεχνάμε και τα *γκουγκλοευρήματα*. (Μα όλα εδώ μαζεύτηκαν;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 24, 2011)

Έχω ακούσει και χρησιμοποιήσει το "γκουγκλίσματα" αλλά όταν το βάζω στην αναζήτηση μου βγάζει μόνο 90 γκουγκλιές.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το *γκούγκλισμα* το χρησιμοποιώ για τη διαδικασία αναζήτησης (παραδείγματα χρήσης: _κάνε ένα γκούγκλισμα, δεν χρειάστηκε καν γκούγκλισμα, τα πάντα είναι ένα γκούγκλισμα μακριά_). Το γκούγκλισμα *+γκούγκλισμα OR +γκουγκλίσματος OR +γκουγκλίσματα* απέδωσε 178 γνήσιες γκουγκλιές.


----------



## sarant (Feb 24, 2011)

Οπότε, έμμεσα δέχεσαι τον τύπο γκουγκλίζω;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Φαφαφα, το ερώτημα επιστρέφει αμείλικτο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4735. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είναι οι δύο τύποι εξίσου εύχρηστοι σε όλους τους χρόνους και τα παράγωγα, οπότε αλλού κυριαρχεί ο ένας κι αλλού ο άλλος χωρίς να μπορείς να πεις ότι θα υπάρχει μόνον ο ένας τους. Και γιατί να είναι μοναδικός ο ελληνικός όρος για το ρήμα google, άλλωστε; :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

sarant said:


> Οπότε, έμμεσα δέχεσαι τον τύπο γκουγκλίζω;



Νομίζω ότι και άμεσα και αμέσως τον είχα δεχτεί σαν τη λόγια εκδοχή του _γκουγκλάρω_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι και άμεσα και αμέσως τον είχα δεχτεί σαν τη λόγια εκδοχή του _γκουγκλάρω_. :)


Δηλαδή να αναμένουμε και μπασκλάς σχηματισμό _λ ο υ ρ κ ά ρ ω_ για το λόγιο ισοδύναμο _λουρκίζω_;


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Επενέβην στο μήνυμά σου για να μη δημιουργούμε ευρήματα γκουγκλιές. Μου έφτανε χτες ο _α ν α κ τ ο π ο ι ό ς_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Πρόσεξε μήπως στην πράξη ακολουθείς περισσότερο παρεμβατική πολιτική στη γλώσσα απ' όσο θα ήθελες. ;)


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2012)

Απορία τεχνικής φύσεως, από έναν κομπιουτερικώς επαρκή σε stand-alone αλλά μπούφο περί τα διαδικτυακά. (Θα το έβαζα σε καταλληλότερο νήμα, αλλά δεν βρήκα πού). Οι ίδιες μηχανές αναζήτησης εμφανίζουν άραγε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα από ιστοπλοΪκό σε ιστοπλοϊκό; Αν όχι, από που προκύπτει η τεράστια διαφορά αναλόγως ιστοπλοϊκού; Κι εν πάση περιπτώσει, ποιος είναι _σήμερα _(μετααλταβιστικώς) ο εγκυρότερος τρόπος να βρίσκουμε κάπως σοβαρά αποτελέσματα; Αυτό είχε συζητηθεί παλιά, αλλά μάλλον χρειάζεται update.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή διαφορά ανάμεσα σε browsers. Ο λόγος που μπορεί να βλέπεις διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα είναι τα μπισκότα σου (ανάλογα με το ποιος είναι ο κύριος browser). Το αν έχεις εγκατεστημένη την google toolbar ή αν είσαι συνδεδεμένος στον γκουγκλολογαριασμό σου, παίζουν επίσης ρόλο. Αν σβήσεις μπισκότα, απενεργοποιήσεις τις γραμμές εργαλειών και αποσυνδεθείς από τον γκουγκλολογαριασμό, θα δεις ότι τα αποτελέσματα είναι πανομοιότυπα.

Ο εγκυρότερος τρόπος να βρίσκεις αποκλειστικά αποτελέσματα είναι να βάζεις όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους όρους μπορείς, να κλείνεις σε εισαγωγικά ό,τι θέλεις αυτούσιο και να αφαιρείς με εισαγωγικά ό,τι δεν θέλεις. Π.χ., για να δεις αν μια ορθογραφία υπερέχει της άλλης, πρέπει να κάνεις αυτό:

"Α ορθογραφία" -"Β ορθογραφία"

και

"Β ορθογραφία" -"Α ορθογραφία"


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2012)

Οφτοπικίζουμε αγρίως βέβαια, αλλά έχω *δύο *απορίες: *1)* Αν ζητάμε την ορθογραφία Α εντός εισαγωγικών, δεν εξυπακούεται ότι δεν θα έπρεπε ποτέ να μας δώσει την ορθογραφία Β; *2) *Τι έκανε αυτός ο δαιμόνιος Δαεμάνος και έβγαλε "τελικές γκουγκλιές" χωρίς τόνους περιττού λίπους;
Εντάξει, νίκησα τον Βαμβακούλα μέσα μου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ο*2) *Τι έκανε αυτός ο δαιμόνιος Δαεμάνος και έβγαλε "τελικές γκουγκλιές" χωρίς τόνους περιττού λίπους;


Πιθανότατα του ζήτησε εμφάνιση κατά 100άδες (δλδ στο μαξ) και το πήγε όσο πήγαινε απ' τα νουμεράκια κάτω απ' τα Όου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Themis said:


> Οφτοπικίζουμε αγρίως βέβαια, αλλά έχω *δύο *απορίες: *1)* Αν ζητάμε την ορθογραφία Α εντός εισαγωγικών, δεν εξυπακούεται ότι δεν θα έπρεπε ποτέ να μας δώσει την ορθογραφία Β; *2) *Τι έκανε αυτός ο δαιμόνιος Δαεμάνος και έβγαλε "τελικές γκουγκλιές" χωρίς τόνους περιττού λίπους;
> Εντάξει, νίκησα τον Βαμβακούλα μέσα μου.



Το δεύτερο το απάντησε ο Ζαζ. Για το πρώτο, τώρα, αν σε μια σελίδα εμφανίζονται και οι δυο ορθογραφίες, θα σου τις μετρήσει στα αποτελέσματα. Αν ας πούμε έχουμε ένα νήμα "πόσω μάλλον ή πόσο μάλλον", θα σου το μετρήσει και τις δυο φορές ενώ εσύ θέλεις μόνο τις μοναδικές μετρήσεις. Επίσης το google χρησιμοποιεί λίγο περίεργους αλγόριθμους όσον αφορά την ορθογραφία και μπορεί να βγάζει σελίδες με ομοειδείς γραφές, πράγμα που δεν θέλεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Εγώ έχω προσαρμόσει τις αναζητήσεις μου και παίρνω πάντα σελίδες των 100 αποτελεσμάτων. Όπως αναφέρθηκε, πρέπει να υποβάλεις το Γκουγκλ στη δοκιμασία να σου τα δείξει, για να καταλάβεις πόσες σελίδες έχει χωρίς επαναλήψεις. Δυστυχώς, ακόμα κι έτσι, αν τα ευρήματα προέρχονται από σελίδα που αντιγράφεται από συσσωρευτές, θα παίρνεις επαναλήψεις. Χρειαζόμαστε ένα έξυπνο πρόγραμμα ανάλυσης για να σου δίνει μοναδικά αποτελέσματα. Ελπίζω ότι το Γκουγκλ θα δώσει κάποια στιγμή μια δεύτερη λειτουργία αναζήτησης, πιο αργή αλλά και πιο αξιόπιστη. 

Θυμίζω ότι πρέπει να ζητήσεις:
"Δεν το "γλίτωσε" το ξύλο"
για να αποφύγεις και ευρήματα με "γλύτωσε".


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πιθανότατα του ζήτησε εμφάνιση κατά 100άδες (δλδ στο μαξ) και το πήγε όσο πήγαινε απ' τα νουμεράκια κάτω απ' τα Όου.


Βέβαια στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν μετράμε τις συνολικές ανευρέσεις ενός τύπου, αλλά το σύνολο των μοναδικών σελίδων που τον περιλαμβάνουν έστω μία φορά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θυμίζω ότι πρέπει να ζητήσεις:
> "Δεν το "γλίτωσε" το ξύλο"
> για να αποφύγεις και ευρήματα με "γλύτωσε".


Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ το Verbatim για να 'μαι (όσο μπορώ να 'μαι) σίγουρος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Ναι, δυστυχώς το έχω σνομπάρει ως τώρα το Verbatim, οπότε δεν ξέρω τα χούγια του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Βέβαια στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν μετράμε τις συνολικές ανευρέσεις ενός τύπου, αλλά το σύνολο των μοναδικών σελίδων που τον περιλαμβάνουν έστω μία φορά.



Εξαρτάται πώς ορίζεις την σελίδα. Αν π.χ. ένα νήμα το έχει περισσότερες φορές, σε ξεχωριστά σημεία, θα το εμφανίσει όσες φορές εμαφανίζεται. Π.χ. αν αναζητήσεις "παρεισφρύω", θα δεις ότι βγάζει το εν λόγω νήμα της Λεξιλογίας τουλάχιστον εις τριπλούν, δεδομένου ότι έχει στάνταρ μήκος τρεις σελίδες. Ξέρουμε βέβαια ότι μπορεί κάποιος να ορίσει αυτές τις τρεις σελίδες να φαίνονται μία, από τις ρυθμίσεις του φόρουμ. Άρα ο ορισμός της σελίδας είναι σχετικός, εδώ.

Βέβαια σ' αυτές τις σελίδες ο τύπος εμφανίζεται πολλές φορές, οπότε αυτό που λες έχει σημασία. Δεν θα μετρήσει κάθε ξεχωριστή εμφάνιση του τύπου. Ωστόσο αυτό θα συμβεί και για την δεύτερη ή τρίτη ορθογραφία που θέλεις να κοιτάξεις, άρα στατιστικά αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται τα "άφαντα" αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Βέβαια σ' αυτές τις σελίδες ο τύπος εμφανίζεται πολλές φορές, οπότε αυτό που λες έχει σημασία. Δεν θα μετρήσει κάθε ξεχωριστή εμφάνιση του τύπου.


Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, το γκουγκλ έχει μόνο στατιστική αξία και η αξία αυτή είναι σημαντική, αν ξέρεις πώς να ψάξεις σωστά. Απόλυτους αριθμούς δεν γίνεται να βγάλει, γιατί ούτε ελέγχει όλο το Ίντερνετ (το βαθύ Ίντερνετ είναι πολλές φορές μεγαλύτερο από το ορατό) ούτε μπορεί να ελέγξει τον ιστό, λέξη προς λέξη.


----------

